# Bodybuilding forums



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

I was on google looking for something and I saw some answers on the bodybuilding forum so I had a look and the people on their are so insensitive and stuck up its unreal wow


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Right, because there hasn't been stuck up and insensitive people on SAS.










Welcome to the internet, enjoy your stay


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

lol @ bodybuilding forums , they are harsh.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I think the misc is hilarious for that very reason.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Stuck up people on a body building forum??? :sus


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

98% of posts on body building forums = 'do you even lift, _brah_?'

I feel offended reading other people get offended.



Petrovsk Mizinski said:


>


^ What does this GIF mean? Who's the monkey?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, it's a good idea to stay away from that site. Especially if you have a low prick tolerance.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> ^ What does this GIF mean? Who's the monkey?


The gorilla is the gorilla from the Gorilla Munch (cereal) box. But I have no idea why there's a lawnmower or what either of them has to do with not needing to be upset. I've been trying to figure this one out for a long time....


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

the bodybuildingforum will numb your brain and lower your IQ, srs brah. 10 Reps to anyone who agrees with me otherwise your a *******.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> The gorilla is the gorilla from the Gorilla Munch (cereal) box. But I have no idea why there's a lawnmower or what either of them has to do with not needing to be upset. I've been trying to figure this one out for a long time....


Yeah I see it a lot, I've eaten that before - thanks.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Why is SAS so obsessed with that site?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Given a stereotype, would you expect anything less?
They want to pump *clap* you up! :haha


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Never read them - but I did read one thread on one about banging chicks that was linked on here. Wow... just, wow. I hope they are not representative of the population as those are some sad, sad people.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

It's pretty bad there :lol


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Those people are crazy *******s. I remember reading a thread where they were talking about a former member that killed themselves and they were making fun of him and calling him racial slurs and crap and it made me so angry.


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> Those people are crazy *******s. I remember reading a thread where they were talking about a former member that killed themselves and they were making fun of him and calling him racial slurs and crap and it made me so angry.


Exactly they're horrible people who gives a **** if they have abs WOW temping to troll their posts >__>


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

laurenxox said:


> Exactly they're horrible people who gives a **** if they have abs WOW temping to troll their posts >__>


They'd probably tear you a new one LOL. Most of the members are deluded because of their "awesome bodies".


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

maybe we should lift too , maybe will end like them rude and not giving a damn about anything


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

forex said:


> maybe we should lift too , maybe will end like them rude and not giving a damn about anything


Yupp work wonders so SA


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I've heard that a good number of people there don't even lift, it's mostly just trolls pretending to lift. If you want a good bodybuilding forum, I'd recommend Scooby.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

The're all mad because I showed my body on there once and they couldn't live up to my greatness.


----------



## DS29790bb (Dec 31, 2011)

Haha yeah, that site is crazy. I remember I first started on there looking for help and I was offended. Now I just laugh.....they really live up to the negative stereotype of meathead lifters, which is unfortunate because there are many people who go to the gym and lift who are NOT like that.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

I think the ridiculousness of it all makes me laugh more than anything, which why I occasionally look at it.

But being there too long will brainwash you... F*cking manlets!


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

lol yeah i accidentally clicked on that site once. That forum is filled wih dbags but i gotta admit there is some pretty funny stories in there. You shoudn be bothered by them if u dont like what u see then dont click & read, simple as that. Dbags like them exist in real life too, I just ignore them. The things I read on there made my eyes go wide open. Interesting to see what a bodybuilder thinks about


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you even lift?


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

The BB misc is funny as hell, but most guys there are arrogant meatheads.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Probably because they're to busy exercising their muscles and not their brain.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

OP I got bad news son


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

There are other more bizarre forums. Run into them when doing searches. Dating forums and such. I found one when I was searching for demographic stats on different cities in the US. The focus was going abroad to find women and they rant and rave about how horrible women are in their native lands and how the dating scene is impossible here.

http://www.happierabroad.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11322


----------



## MDF93 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Somebody linked a bodybuilding forum on here once. It was all men posting pictures of themselves posing in their underwear, telling each other they looked great while offering repeated assurances that they were 'no ****'. And I speak as someone who used to lift weights and never joined an online community for the gay and insecure.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

There's good and bad bodybuilding forums, same as good and bad SA forums etc. Its the internet so you are going to run into pricks unfortunately wherever you go but the majority of people are ok.

Certain forums end up worse than others because how it's modded or it may be slightly different in vibe to a similar type forum. So seems the forum people mentioned here is more for the poser types rather than those who lift for sport & general health. I see the two different types in the gym also not just on the net lol.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

their supplement store is AWESOME!!


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

And1 ellis said:


> The're all mad because I showed my body on there once and they couldn't live up to my greatness.


LOOOL why you gassing :teeth


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

komorikun said:


> There are other more bizarre forums. Run into them when doing searches. Dating forums and such. I found one when I was searching for demographic stats on different cities in the US. The focus was going abroad to find women and they rant and rave about how horrible women are in their native lands and how the dating scene is impossible here.
> 
> http://www.happierabroad.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11322


LOL that forum is a gold mine. Now I'm not saying Western women are perfect or anything (and neither the men) but that forum really does blow up minor issues. :teeth

Why Western Women are no longer innocent/feminine apparently :



happierabroad.com; said:


> 1. Brainwashed by feminism
> 2. Some want to be like guys
> 3. They are liberal, not traditional. Traditional women=more feminine and kind
> 4. They don't go for nice guys. They go for players and "bad boys"
> ...





happierabroad.com; said:


> 50 years ago most of todays women would be shamed and ostracized ...look at them now, woman can have 50 ***** under her belt by the age of 30 and still get married in a church with no issues, wear white dress as if she never saw cock in her entire life...yet husband is not suppossed to ask how many men shes been with, coz she'd get upset and dump him,





happierabroad.com; said:


> How a typical American women looks at people


That forum makes some gender war threads on here look fair and balanced. :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> LOL that forum is a gold mine. Now I'm not saying Western women are perfect or anything (and neither the men) but that forum really does blow up minor issues. :teeth
> 
> Why Western Women are no longer innocent/feminine apparently :
> 
> That forum makes some gender war threads on here look fair and balanced. :b


I thought the guys on this forum were getting all their twisted ideas from reading weird-*** forums like that one. That one guy sure has an obsession with *****. :um


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

lol, I did the SAME thing, I googled a question and it took me there because some of them had made a thread on it. They are such arrogant men...and
act like they are god's gift to women and everyone they talk to must be beyond perfection. 
Very insensitive.



laurenxox said:


> I was on google looking for something and I saw some answers on the bodybuilding forum so I had a look and the people on their are so insensitive and stuck up its unreal wow


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I find their forum not only laughable, but offensive as well. It's higher class than Stormfront, because you can laugh about their threads, but generally it's hateful towards both genders.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> I find their forum not only laughable, but offensive as well. It's higher class than Stormfront, because you can laugh about their threads, but generally it's hateful towards both genders.


Who says you can't laugh about stormfront?


----------



## RealTea (Jan 21, 2013)

I post there occasionally, but only in female misc. and relationship help. I even lift, doe.


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

The site itself is FULL of great info, the store is cheap and has a large variety of supplements and brands.

The forums, the only thing I ever visited on the forums there is the picture threads of "Fat to Fit" and "Skinny to Built" VERY inspirational transformations posted there.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

trisquel said:


> Who says you can't laugh about stormfront?


Stormfront is so hateful, I can't laugh about that.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Stormfront is so hateful, I can't laugh about that.


Seems kind of arbitrary.

I dislike both. Not because they're hateful, but because they just aren't at all funny.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

These forums are an embarrassment to mankind.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

they have stricter rules than us, oddly enough :b



> The use of profanity and epithets seems to be increasing. I usually edit posts to keep from having to delete them. I shouldn't have to do that for adults. Starting now, any post containing profanity and or epithets will be deleted on sight. If you quote a post that contains profanity and or epithets, your post will also be deleted.
> 
> This rule also applies to altering swear words to get around the swear filter.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I've seen worse. The ASPD and Paraphillia section of Psychforums can destroy your innocence, well at least the necrophillia,pedophillia and sadism threads.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Paradox Frog said:


> I've seen worse. The ASPD and Paraphillia section of Psychforums can destroy your innocence, well at least the necrophillia,pedophillia and sadism threads.


Do they tell stories or something?


----------



## boundforglorywt (Oct 24, 2009)

u wot m8


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Do they tell stories or something?


Pretty much. Douchebags on Bodybuilding forums and racists on Stormfront are annoying, but these guys are just creepy as ****.


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't lift ((((


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

vancouver said:


> The site itself is FULL of great info, the store is cheap and has a large variety of supplements and brands.
> 
> The forums, the only thing I ever visited on the forums there is the picture threads of "Fat to Fit" and "Skinny to Built" VERY inspirational transformations posted there.


Yeah. I liked the keto diet section. But other than that I don't venture deep into the forums to know how sh**** the posters are.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

And1 ellis said:


> The're all mad because I showed my body on there once and they couldn't live up to my greatness.


:lol


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah your ability to talk **** and take heat are tested on those body building forums. Not for the faint of heart


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Those forums are mostly trolls trolling other trolls. It's very funny to me, and I don't take it seriously. Reminds me of another community of idiots. 4chan's /b/


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I stumbled across one on Google when I was looking up Penny from the Big Bang Theory. They were like rating her a 4 out of 10 because she put on a bit of weight. So lame.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Paradox Frog said:


> Pretty much. Douchebags on Bodybuilding forums and racists on Stormfront are annoying, but these guys are just creepy as ****.


You take that "creepy as ****" and multiply it by 10 then you are correct. I just went there and Jesus, I read part of one post and I was ready to never go back. And everyone else just treats it so normally. I would be lying if I said that was the creepiest because I have definitely seen worse and no I'm not talking about 4chan. 4chan is quite tame compared to it. Thankfully I have forgotten the name of it. I do have a vague memory of what it _could_ be but I ain't gonna try it out.


----------



## will30 (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been a member there for almost a year. I just recently mentioned how I still haven't got to work out on the misc and I got slammed hard being called a crackhead and told I should have been doing body weight exercises, which is not easy.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

will30 said:


> I've been a member there for almost a year. I just recently mentioned how I still haven't got to work out on the misc and I got slammed hard being called a crackhead and told I should have been doing body weight exercises, which is not easy.


Do you even li-

Oh.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

The question still remains..


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Misc brah checkin in.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

For decades I have been trying to come up with an ideal way to slice a banana. "Use a knife!" they say. Well...my parole officer won't allow me to be around knives. "Shoot it with a gun!" Background check...HELLO! I had to resort to carefully attempt to slice those bananas with my bare hands. 99.9% of the time, I would get so frustrated that I just ended up squishing the fruit in my hands and throwing it against the wall in anger. Then, after a fit of banana-induced rage, my parole officer introduced me to this kitchen marvel and my life was changed. No longer consumed by seething anger and animosity towards thick-skinned yellow fruit, I was able to concentrate on my love of theatre and am writing a musical play about two lovers from rival gangs that just try to make it in the world. I think I'll call it South Side Story.


----------

